# Any good or decent TS in Paris?



## jesuis1837

Been reading the TUG reviews about France specially Paris as my parents (early 60's) would like to visit it for a whole week next May. Unfortunately, all  i'm seeing is very few or too old reviews about TS in Paris. I told them to not expect being in a 5 stars resort or Gold Crown and they dont mind as they will be out all day long visiting Paris. I can get exchange with RCI or II but i would like to know first if any of you have some suggestion about a good or decent TS there...  Maybe have you been there recently and hadnt time to post a review?  Would love to hear your suggestions!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23

*I have considered this one many times because it is near Disneyland, Paris:*

Marriott's Village d'Ile de France • MVF     
Bailly Romainvilliers, , FRANCE
Resort Details & Photos 

Nov 16 2008 - Nov 23 2008   2 6 6 266          
Nov 21 2008 - Nov 28 2008   2 6 6 266          
Nov 22 2008 - Nov 29 2008   2 6 6 266          
Jan 11 2009 - Jan 18 2009   2 6 6 266          
Jan 18 2009 - Jan 25 2009   2 6 6 266          
Jan 25 2009 - Feb 01 2009   2 6 6 266          
Feb 01 2009 - Feb 08 2009   2 6 6 266          
Feb 08 2009 - Feb 15 2009   2 6 6 266          
Feb 15 2009 - Feb 22 2009   2 6 6 266          
Feb 22 2009 - Mar 01 2009   2 6 6 266          
Mar 01 2009 - Mar 08 2009   2 6 6 266          

This resort is available a lot in II.  I pulled this with a summer North Carolina week.


----------



## jesuis1837

I told them about that place but they dont want as it is too far from Paris. I'm looking for TS only downtown Paris!


----------



## Jimster

*Paris*

There are a couple small ones.  Royal Regency is not bad but it is in Vinncenes which does not meet your critieria.  If I were you I'd look for a hotel on priceline.  Let me put it this way.  How many TS users are there out there?  Subtract the number that wouldn't want a timeshare in downtown Paris.  In other words subtract 2 or 3 people.  Now realize that is what you are competing with.  Then factor in the issue of trading power or points accumulation and with all due respect there are many others better situated.  You can do the research and find the names of the small timeshares downtown yourself.  The point is what do you think the chances of getting in one are?  It might be easier to win the lottery and buy a villa there.


----------



## PeelBoy

Royal Regency in Vinncenes in my opinion is not far away.  It is basic but clean and spacious.  While not in downtown Paris, this resort is 15 minutes walk or 3 minutes bus to the subway, and in 20 minutes you will be in downtown Paris.

This place is ideal for someone to leave early like 9 or 10 in the morning and return to the neighbourhood for dinner.

You don't find Royal Regency too often on II.  The best bet is a direct exchange with a Diamond member.


----------



## jesuis1837

Been looking at Royal Regency and Club Royal Regency. same adress for both wich makes me think the latter is maybe the most recent?  Distance looks fine for that one as both like long walk..    The other i saw was Residence Parix XV but no reviews as of yet... Anyone been there?


----------



## Jimster

*Royal Regency*

The Royal Regency was delightful.  I think I wrote a review about it too.  In any case there are several other reviews.  It was refurbished not too long ago and is average to above now.  The dreaded sofa bed is gone now and it is cleaner as well.  BUT it is not downtown Paris.  It will take you 35-minutes to an hour to get to downtown.  First you have to take a bus to the metro.  It is walkable but not by most American standards.  Then  you get on the metro and it is the very last stop Chateau D Vincennes.  The subway ride will take awhile.  However, once on the subway or the rapid transit (since there are multiple systems) you can reach almost anywhere in the Paris metro area.  It also is rarely available.  If you see it, snag it because it won't be there very long.  It is easier if you have a wide open calendar and can travel in the off season.  Incidently, their studio really is big enough for four not two.


----------



## jesuis1837

Thanks Jimster!   I think they will get something as they're going in offseason (April-May are their window to travel to Paris) I would be surprise if nothing shows up on a 2 months windows...


----------



## falmouth3

I can't remember if Mark at SFX posted this over yonder, or if it was in a private communication, but he suggested a hotel rather than a timeshare for Paris.  As I recall, he said there just wasn't a good option for timeshareing in Paris.

Sue


----------



## jesuis1837




----------



## Jimster

*Paris*

Honestly, even in the off season, they will be lucky to find something at Royal Regency.  Many of those who have units there don't bank them or they rent them.  You are literally competing against millions of exchangers.  Also if you are not searching 2 years out, your chances dimish substantially.  That is why people are suggesting that there are not many TS options in Paris.


----------



## mpizza

I was lucky to get RR in November 2005 and it was fine for our group.  That being said, if it were only two traveling, I would opt to stay in Paris central.  

I'm planning a trip back to Paris/Normandy in May 2009.  I've got the timeshare in Normandy reserved and would like to add a few days in Paris.  I may book a Marriott hotel with points, but wanted to stay somewhere with local charm.  Any recommendations?

Thanks

Maria


----------



## Harmina

you could try renting an apartment through VRBO.....


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Could have had RR*

for our Paris stay last year, but chose to book a hotel to be closer to city centre and within walking distance of just about everything except Sacre Coeur and La Tour Eiffel.  

Like your parents, Jesuis, DH & I are in our 60's which is the today's middle age given that adolesence lasts til near 30, and I think it is great that you are investigating the t/s option for them.


----------



## sml2181

No timeshares but maybe still interesting:

http://www.residhome.com/index.php?page=resa&ssp=dispo_gp&res=120

http://www.residhotel.com/affaires/paris/cadet.php

http://www.frasershospitality.com/

Adagio City Aparthotels: www.pv-holidays.com (sometimes available through II) 

I haven't stayed at any one of them, but I know they are all very popular and some of them are in great locations.


----------



## jesuis1837

Thanks everyone for your tips and insights!


----------



## x3 skier

I second www.vbro.com Lots of places in all areas and all sizes and prices.

Cheers


----------

